# Any providers support nested vm's?



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

Just curious if you know of any providers that support nested vm's. I'm keen to try it out just for the fun of it.

Thanks!


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2013)

You mean like Xen running and then OpenVZ running within that?

There was semi-recent thread over on that other site throwing mud BuyVM's way about dabbling into that in the past.

If providers are nesting, don't think they'll openly admit to such.


----------



## mikho (May 23, 2013)

If you are interested in trying out it yourself, any KVM/vmware/XEN(HVM) provider will work.

Like *@*,  said... only provider I've read about that openly said they do it is BuyVM and that is for internal stuff only. 

With the recent thread on LET about BuyVM doing it, I guess we have to take their word on it that they are not still doing it on production servers  h34r:


----------



## herbyscrub (May 23, 2013)

You can't really count OpenVZ as virtualization so if you put that in a hypervisor...you'll just end up with the performance of that VM.  If you nest something like HyperV in ESX, then you're really going to take a performance hit.


----------



## Francisco (May 23, 2013)

mikho said:


> If you are interested in trying out it yourself, any KVM/vmware/XEN(HVM) provider will work.
> 
> Like *@*,  said... only provider I've read about that openly said they do it is BuyVM and that is for internal stuff only.
> 
> With the recent thread on LET about BuyVM doing it, I guess we have to take their word on it that they are not still doing it on production servers  h34r:


Our original builds used it on vmware as I mentioned  When buyvm originally opened we were on a *very* strict budget since Frantech was fully sold out as was our power. The vmware's ran OK unless ther was spikes. The biggest issue we had was vmtools kept crashing/unloading tanking performance. We actually had to have someone on hand 24/7 monitoring for load spikes/etc that would occur all the time.

We still do OVZ for internal stuff. I don't see a reason to keep big nodes around for compiling kernels/testing kernels when a simple KVM does it all.

Francisco


----------



## prometeus (May 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> We still do OVZ for internal stuff. I don't see a reason to keep big nodes around for compiling kernels/testing kernels when a simple KVM does it all.


 

This is very common indeed. Why on eart you should use a physical server for testing/developing? Common alternative to kvm is vmware when available


----------

